# Help! iTunes install error on Windows XP



## Cincy Kid (Apr 6, 2005)

So I got an iPod nano as a gift and seems simple enough to set up by going to the iTunes site and downloading iTunes/Quicktime. As it is installing, I get an error message: 

"Could not open key: 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\.cdda\OpenWithProgIds. Verify that you 
have sufficient access to that key, or contact your support personnel."


Fine, no problem. So I then spend the next 2.5 hours on the phone with someone from Dell who, despite her best efforts and help from two "specialists", was unable to help me. I have erased every trace of iTunes/Quicktime and tried to download it again but I still receive the same message. I don't know a whole lot about computers except the basics and that I'm not supposed to mess around with the registry editor, which is where the key is located.

Please help me. Thank you in advance. If there is no easy way, I'll take the gift receipt and get a Zune.


----------



## Cincy Kid (Apr 6, 2005)

Just as a follow up, I made sure that my account (the only one on my machine) was an admin account and I even tried creating a new account as an admin account, but still received the same error message. Its fantastic to have an iPod and have it be as useful as a paper weight. 

TSG is my only hope because there is no way I figure this out on my own and I can't deal with Dell, Apple and Microsoft. They just tell me to go to the other company for help.


----------



## parasolution (Sep 23, 2006)

See if this works:

1. download from Microsoft - MS Installer Clean-up (just google for it)
2. Install and run the program.
3. See if it finds iTunes, if its does, run the program to clean-up the old install
4. try to reinstall itunes again.


----------



## Cincy Kid (Apr 6, 2005)

Thanks. I'm at work, so I will try it this evening when I get the chance. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Take a look here if the error message includes an error code # 1406 or 1402.

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=93865


----------



## Cincy Kid (Apr 6, 2005)

I spent some time on Apple's site yesterday, looking through their FAQs and Troubleshooting, and I did see that page. I thought it sounded right but then when I went to see what number my error was, I didn't see either of those error numbers on my screen, let alone any number. I was, and still am, confused. 

Also, a person at my job who is more familiar with inner workings of computers, told me that the error message could mean that Windows Media Player, MusicMatch or some other program are set as my default player and iTunes is trying to get control of that key and that is causing the error. He suggested that getting rid of the default setting might free up that key. It sounds good to me but what do I know?

Any thoughts? Thanks again for your help, I really appreciate it.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Cincy Kid said:


> Any thoughts?


My personal $0.02 would be to avoid iTunes like the plague if at all possible.   

Unless you plan on purchasing and downloading music to your iPod, you may be able to get away with downloading and installing just an earlier version of iPod Updater to set up your iPod for the first time.

http://www.apple.com/support/downloads/ipodupdater20060628forwindows.html

You can then use third party software to rip CDs and copy MP3 and AAC files to your iPod. That is the route our daughter took with her video iPod about this time last year. She has been quite happy using Winamp Player (pro) to manage her iPod music files. Your mileage may vary.

EDIT: You may be stuck with trying to get iTunes working on your PC. Just found this bit of information on the Apple site:

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=304215

_Note that iPod Updater cannot update iPod models released on or after 2006-09-12._


----------



## parasolution (Sep 23, 2006)

cwwozniak said:


> _Note that iPod Updater cannot update iPod models released on or after 2006-09-12._


I think that is only for the shuffles.

I personally like iTunes, though the latest version is memory pig.

I was a longtime user of Winamp. Love the simple interface, but iTunes just has a better integrated package.

I've read several problems with installation, but so far most of the install issues can be fixed with the MS Cleaner utility. Hopefully, it will clear this problem too.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

parasolution said:


> ...iTunes just has a better integrated package.


In my case, over a year ago it seems to have integrated itself on the PC my wife normally uses the same way a cancer integrates itself into a person's body. As soon as I logged into Windows XP under my user name, Zone Alarm reported a few Apple programs were trying to call home. Nero reported missing DLLs when I tired to burn a CD. When I re-installed Nero, my wife discovered she could no longer burn CDs with iTunes because it did not like the DLLs re-installed by Nero. Quicktime and iTunes also kept resetting themselves as the default players for all kinds of media files for all users every time my wife used iTunes. Maybe the newer versions are better behaved but I have no desire to try them.

I used to like Winamp a lot but have become a bit disenchanted with the last few releases. In particular, Winamp Media library does not get the hint that I do not want to run any active content ever on my computer.


----------



## Cincy Kid (Apr 6, 2005)

Well, so none of this worked. 

1. I downloaded the Installer Clean Up, but it didn't find iTunes, it did find Quicktime, which I got rid of, and tried to reinstall iTunes. No luck. Same error message.

2. I went through and made sure that I had no default player selected (it was MusicMatch), to free up the key. Deleted everything Apple/iTunes/Quicktime and tried to reinstall. Again, my frustration grows.

3. The sledgehammer approach. Created a restore point, deleted the "OpenWithProgIds" key, tried to reinstall iTunes. No dice, went back to restore point.

4. Someone else mentioned Windows Updates, so I downloaded quite a few yesterday. Apparently, my system doesn't automatically install them, but I can't install the Windows Service Pack 2. I get an "Access is Denied" message halfway through the downloaded and then is rolls back the install. I haven't tried to install iTunes since (it was late last night) but I'm thinking something else is wrong if I can't get SP2 to download.

As far as the SP2 update, some things I have seen in looking online were entirely too complex for me in terms of changing to "verbose" whatever to view log and find out which keys are causing problems, I think with Permissions.

Is it unreasonable to want to 1) throw my computer out the window (along with the iPod) or 2) reinstall my operating system and start from scratch?

Thanks again for all your help. Right now I am lost and don't know what else to do. Your help/advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

It may be a good idea to get your Windows Updated before trying any more installations of iTunes. You might want to start a new topic in the matching forum for your operating system. Include the details of the problems with installing iTunes and then trying to update Windows.

As for trying to install iTunes ...
No guarantee that it will work for you but in the past, some people have had success by first running any uninstallers for iTunes and QuickTime. Then installing the stand alone version of the latest QuickTime, followed by installing iTunes

http://www.apple.com/quicktime/download/win.html


----------



## Cincy Kid (Apr 6, 2005)

cwwozniak,

Thanks for your help. I installed Quicktime as a stand alone and that went just fine. After that, I tried to install iTunes and while the install process went longer than before, I still received that error message for the key.

I am going to put something into the other forum for the SP2 and XP, but I'm not sure if that will help the process. I'll try anything at this point. 

Thanks again.


----------



## parasolution (Sep 23, 2006)

It sounds like you need to reset your registry. I had a similar problem several months ago when I hardware/software conflicts. 

Too make a long story short, I uninstalled SP2 and tried to do a reinstall (i should have just reinstalled SP2 without uninstalling). I received the "access is denied" error message. After trying a dozen or so registry edits, Microsoft sent me a registry reset program. 

Very simple to run, took about 30 minutes to complete. Once it finished, I was able to reinstall SP2. 

That should solve your problem, as iTunes does require SP2, though I've read a few things about people being able to use SP1. But, its still a wise idea to receive all the MS updates.

I have the program if you need it. But, lets see what others have to say.


----------



## Cincy Kid (Apr 6, 2005)

Thanks, parasolution.

I'm going to try to reinstall SP2 tonight, using the steps recommended by Microsoft to prepare my computer for the install (Ad-Aware, disable McAfee anti-virus, etc) and, hopefully, everything works okay as to that and the ancillary iTunes issue gets resolved in the process. At least that's what I hope and could be terribly wrong. Thank you again for the advice.


----------



## born2run74 (Dec 22, 2006)

Cincykid, I have the EXACT same problem you do. Got the Nano 2 Gig as a gift 1 week ago, and Itunes just won't install. I've tried many of the same solutions as you, with no effect, still keep getting the same error message.

I haven't found anything that works to solve this yet - very frustrating!



Cincy Kid said:


> So I got an iPod nano as a gift and seems simple enough to set up by going to the iTunes site and downloading iTunes/Quicktime. As it is installing, I get an error message:
> 
> "Could not open key:
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\.cdda\OpenWithProgIds. Verify that you
> ...


----------



## Chronos2k (Dec 22, 2006)

I'm also having the same issue. I've done everything I know to do and nothing is working. To add to it....I bought an Ipod Nano for my wife for christmas and thats in about 2 days. So if anyone can figure this out I would be most grateful.


----------



## Cincy Kid (Apr 6, 2005)

Wow, well, I guess its good to hear that I'm not the only one.

The next thing I'm trying is to have someone else download to a flash drive/memory stick on a different PC and then try to install it from the flash as opposed to the website. I am at a loss. How does Quicktime install absolutely fine, and not iTunes? That probably sounds dumb to the computer-literate but I don't know what else to do.

I let you guys know how it goes. I think my next step is reinstalling Windows and starting from scratch. I only use my home PC for web-browsing, email and music so all the other nonsense isn't necessary and I don't care if some Word docs get deleted or whatever. 

I wonder if the Zune would cause the same problem?


----------



## parasolution (Sep 23, 2006)

You need to reset the registry and install SP2, thats the only way to get around this.

Contact Microsoft and tell them you cannot install SP2 because of the access is denied error. They will send you a program to reset the registry.

I have the program here somewhere, if you want.


----------



## Cincy Kid (Apr 6, 2005)

Thanks again, parasolution. I'm going to contact Microsoft when I get off work today. Also, I can't send in anything now, anyway, because I don't know my product identification number for the email. Have to wait until I get home, which is a bummer.


----------



## Cincy Kid (Apr 6, 2005)

Well, I'm happy to say that I did one thing following one of the error fixes on apple.com and all is well on my iPod. I don't know about the 1406 or 1402, but it worked. I have my other MP3s on it (automatically) and have begun to use the iTunes store. Followed it exactly except did it only for the "OpenWithProgIds" key. I still received an error message during the install with something about "Could not assign value to key" with the same key but there was an option to "ignore", which I choose and next thing I know, everything is right. It probably wasn't smart to ignore that problem, but my frustration prevented me from clicking Abort or Retry. Here's the link and I hope it works:

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=93865

Try it at your own risk. I remind you that I know nothing about computers and that this was probably just dumb luck (as I'm just not that smart with computers...a reality I have accepted).


----------



## parasolution (Sep 23, 2006)

Glad you got it working.

But, you really should get SP2 installed, as most everything requires SP2 (new software, larger hard drives) and all critical updates need SP2. You'd be doing yourself a favor by getting it completed. Right now, you've just got a work around.

Again, most likely you're registry is in need of a fix or needs to be reset. Once thats done, SP2 should easily be installed.


----------



## cephalic (Dec 23, 2006)

parasolution,
could you please send me that registry reset program. i've been having this same problem for a while now. i was able to install itunes successfully a year ago, but i've never been able to install the updates. i also get a similar error HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\classes\itunes.itms\CurVer
i've tried cleaning up my registry with spy bot and i've disabled spybot and any other program that may impede the install from changing registry files. i also deleted itunes and tried to reinstall but now i can't even do that. by the way the error says "could not open key" what exactly is the "key" and why can't it be opened or accessed?


----------



## parasolution (Sep 23, 2006)

cephalic said:
 

> parasolution,
> could you please send me that registry reset program. i've been having this same problem for a while now. i was able to install itunes successfully a year ago, but i've never been able to install the updates. i also get a similar error HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\classes\itunes.itms\CurVer
> i've tried cleaning up my registry with spy bot and i've disabled spybot and any other program that may impede the install from changing registry files. i also deleted itunes and tried to reinstall but now i can't even do that. by the way the error says "could not open key" what exactly is the "key" and why can't it be opened or accessed?


Before you reset the registry, what Operating System are you running? If you have XP, do you have all the updates (SP2, etc).


----------



## cephalic (Dec 23, 2006)

i am using XP and i have all the recent updates including SP2.


----------



## parasolution (Sep 23, 2006)

Have you tried using Microsoft Installer Cleanup utility?


----------



## born2run74 (Dec 22, 2006)

Cincy Kid said:


> Well, I'm happy to say that I did one thing following one of the error fixes on apple.com and all is well on my iPod. I don't know about the 1406 or 1402, but it worked. I have my other MP3s on it (automatically) and have begun to use the iTunes store. Followed it exactly except did it only for the "OpenWithProgIds" key. I still received an error message during the install with something about "Could not assign value to key" with the same key but there was an option to "ignore", which I choose and next thing I know, everything is right. It probably wasn't smart to ignore that problem, but my frustration prevented me from clicking Abort or Retry. Here's the link and I hope it works:
> 
> http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=93865
> 
> Try it at your own risk. I remind you that I know nothing about computers and that this was probably just dumb luck (as I'm just not that smart with computers...a reality I have accepted).


I followed this and it worked for me as well. Thanks for posting this solution!


----------



## cephalic (Dec 23, 2006)

My problem seems to have been different to any i've been able to find on any forum or apple support pages. 
When I tried to install I would always get the error:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\classes\itunes.itms\CurVer
I tried many things but the only thing that worked was very simple. I went to the Registry Editor on my PC and deleted the itunes.itms folder and then ran the installation and it installed without a hickup.

If you have this problem and want to fix it, here are the steps I followed. Do it at your own risk. Or contact me for help.

1. Open the command prompt. Click start/run and type cmd and click ok.
2. On the C:\ prompt line type in Regedit then press the Enter button.
3. Click the + next to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE, then
4. Click the + next to Software, then 
5. Click the + next to Classes, then
6. Right click onthe itunes.itms folder and delete.

I suggest before you delete anything you save whatever you delete somewhere safe just in case you need to redo what you undid. To do that, right click and click Export.


----------



## Gatorman82 (Dec 25, 2006)

Well I got an iPod for Christmas and it's still an 80GB paperweight...  

I've tried everything that;s been posted on this site (which is GREAT BTW...) and on the Apple home page and the Microsoft homapage and I STILL can't install iTunes or standalone Quicktime because I run into the "Can't uninstall the older version of Quicktime" error.

I guess I'll have to put it on eBay and get something that uses software that WORKS.


----------



## A BeAsT 12 (Jan 2, 2007)

i have been having the same problem with installing the latest version of quicktime and itunes. 
the registry key under quicktime.quicktime is unreadable and when viewed in regedit an error prevents access. Also there is an error when I attempt to delete it from the registry. I have even attempted to change the permissions for this key to allow "everyone" to have control, yet the error that i am unable to save the permission changes because access is denied still appears. 

on another note, i tried downloading the ipod updater and using that then using winamp or something other than itunes, but the ipod updater program asks for a "scan" file from a disk in the middle of the installation. 

any help would be appreciated
thanks


----------



## SPL Tech (Aug 23, 2006)

i hate that too


----------



## cephalic (Dec 23, 2006)

I love my IPOD. i wouldn't get rid of it just because iTunes is sh*! there are plenty of free software programs that alow you to transfer music to your ipod without iTunes. I personally use SHAREPOD. it's fast and easy to use and you can manage your music without itunes trying to tell you what to do with your music library. 
all you do is download a small .exe (sharepod) on your ipod and you can load or unload music from or onto ANY computer, as long as sharepod is on your ipod. 
screw iTunes... i prefer musicmatch anyway.


----------



## Gatorman82 (Dec 25, 2006)

Thanks Cephalic! 

I use Winamp anyway so Sharepod works perfectly for me!

If Apple would put Jobs' stock shares into Tech Support maybe more Windows people would use their products.


----------



## rpatters (Jan 4, 2007)

I am having the same problem. I unistalled SP2, tried reinstalling and got the "Access Denied" error. Could someone send me the reset program?


----------



## Gatorman82 (Dec 25, 2006)

I have had the same problem for weeks and couldn't get any solutions. Just by luck, I dragged that dialog window out of the way and saw the Key that the install was sticking on and stopping. It was:

{C21D5524-A970-42FA-AC8A-59B8C7DCA31}

I did a search for it under regedit and found it. I had permission for it but I decided to back up my registry and delete the key. I rebooted and IT WORKED! QuickTime installed and iTunes as well and it's been working fine for 2 days now. 

I don't know if this key is the same for you but you may want to use regedit to see if it's in your registry and try the backup/delete and see if it works.

Good luck!


----------



## A BeAsT 12 (Jan 2, 2007)

i am still having a problem installing itunes and quicktime
using free software is not beneficial to me because they do not support all the functions of the new video ipods. also, microsoft charges $60 for each support request. Parasolution, if you could perhaps email the registry cleaner program to me that would be appreciated.


----------

